# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Sieti no S-90 skandām

## garais05

Tātad vajadzīgi metāla apaļie sieti ar rāmjiem no S90 skandām,varbūt kādam ir aizķērušies un nav vajadzīgi.Nopirktu nedārgi.

----------


## Isegrim

SSā nesen bija piedāvājums.

----------

